# New To Watercooling: Need Advice



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm thinking of going with a custom watercooling loop for my main rig but have no clue on where to start. I was just think of getting a Corsair H100 but changed my mind on that as i want to eventually watercool my GPU's. Can you guys please give me some advice or recommendations. Thx in advance for any help


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm thinking of going with a custom watercooling loop for my main rig but have no clue on where to start. I was just think of getting a Corsair H100 but changed my mind on that as i want to eventually watercool my GPU's. Can you guys please give me some advice or recommendations. Thx in advance for any help



You could buy one of these, and add a gpu block, and maybe res later.

http://www.swiftech.com/H220.aspx


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 13, 2013)

Custom is way better than the crap all in ones.......  I would post your budget as there is a lot of choices.....



Blocks: 

Apogee HD is one of better ones, EK makes some good ones, XSPC Raza

Rad:

I use Themochill but hard to find now a day

Pump:

MCP655


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> You could buy one of these, and add a gpu block, and maybe res later.
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/H220.aspx



That looks like a great idea


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> That looks like a great idea



Well I think so, that swiftech is a good aio, plus it has the ability to run extra blocks. He can use that on his cpu now, and just add a GPU block later.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 13, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> That looks like a great idea



This would be cutting it close on cooling your CPU + GPU's and I though you wanted custom?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 13, 2013)

LOL theres another new to watercooling thread with noobs n all!

i totally agree, on a custom loop. i thought about a h100 or similar. but next to the ssd this xspc kit is the best thing ive bought performance wise.

its addictive, i was sat (many times) pricing blocks/rads etc etc up.

and for the price of this xspc i can run my 8350 up to 1.6v and stay within recommended temps even with stupid ambients


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> This would be cutting it close on cooling your CPU + GPU's and I though you wanted custom?



I wanted custom because AIO didn't have the option to add a GPU to the loop


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm still open to options and won't decide just yet. Budget is $300 and it must be able to support CPU+GPU+GPU


----------



## d1nky (Jul 13, 2013)

custom..... maybe find used parts and build something better than a kit


and if you got the fans already, youre pretty much sorted


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> custom..... maybe find used parts and build something better than a kit
> 
> 
> and if you got the fans already, youre pretty much sorted


Yes have a lot of 120mm & 140mm fans sitting around. I could do that but don't know were to start and what I will need


----------



## d1nky (Jul 13, 2013)

fans 
hose
block cpu and gpu
pump
fittings for each port
reservoir
rad
biocide
coolant

up to you which size hose.

fittings must match the hose.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186159


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

Decent cpu+gu blocks are not cheap, a descent pump ain't cheap either and not forgetting a good rad plus rez and all the fittings. $300 will be cutting it fine imo.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2013)

tigger said:


> Well I think so, that swiftech is a good aio, plus it has the ability to run extra blocks. He can use that on his cpu now, and just add a GPU block later.



Is it possible to add a extra pump and reservoir to it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 14, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Is it possible to add a extra pump and reservoir to it



Yes it is i believe, it is a very versatile unit, check out the webpage.

nice little vid showing how to add a GPU block from the link i posted.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fpum4J6C2k&feature=player_embedded


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 14, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Is it possible to add a extra pump and reservoir to it



That's not a very viable solution since the pump is built into the cpu block.  For your situation I would get one of the H20 kits, better pump and greater expandability.  They have the 35X pump which is the bomb daddy.  It also fits nicely into your budget.

360 Version:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_202_604&products_id=32746

240 Version:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_202_604&products_id=32744


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2013)

tigger said:


> Yes it is i believe, it is a very versatile unit, check out the webpage.
> 
> nice little vid showing how to add a GPU block from the link i posted.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fpum4J6C2k&feature=player_embedded



After watching this video I see its also possible to add another radiator 

Water Cooling Gaming Build Guide Feat. Silverstone...


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 14, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm still open to options and won't decide just yet. Budget is $300 and it must be able to support CPU+GPU+GPU



$300 won't do it with 2 x GPU's. I suggest doing the CPu with custom and getting waterblocks for GPU as time goes on. Just get a decent 120 x 3 rad and a MCP655 and you can add on..




Durvelle27 said:


> After watching this video I see its also possible to add another radiator
> 
> Water Cooling Gaming Build Guide Feat. Silverstone...



Do it the right way as mentioned above in my previous statement.. You  won't be sorry.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> $300 won't do it with 2 x GPU's. I suggest doing the CPu with custom and getting waterblocks for GPU as time goes on. Just get a decent 120 x 3 rad and a MCP655 and you can add on..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK I think I can do that


----------



## kiddagoat (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello there,

While I no longer have my watercooling in place.  I have built and maintained my own system for a few years.  I would recommend reading up the on the following, they provide a wealth of information.  I read alot of this before attempting my own.  

http://martinsliquidlab.org/

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/t355358.html

I had a good amount of help when I assembled my liquid cooling.  

I cannot stress enough from my own experience, do please plan it out properly and get quality stuff.  Going cheap will be alot more expensive later on.  

If you wish to gradually add stuff into your loop and to assist in the swapping of components if you are the type to swap components every 1-2 years do PLEASE LOOK INTO QUICK DISCONNECTS!!.  They can be kinda pricey but they will save alot of time and headache later on.  Koolance has a very very good selection on these.  If you read the info provided you will get well educated on them and other components.

Martin's has alot of test data on fans, pumps, and radiators.  MusicMan over at Extremeoverclocking was a great mentor for me when I started my project.  Read his post.  You may have to read alot of this 2-3 times to comprehend and get it all.  A quick answer will not be available.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2013)

So I will start out with the CPU first and later down the line add in my GPUs. So I'd it possible to do this under $200


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 14, 2013)

You will be over $200 if you want to do it right. This setup would be simple to add 2 x GPU's. The rad will easily handle the dissipation.


http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsex3xcrra.html $65
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swaphdcpuwab.html $59
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swmc12vdcpuw.html $74
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swmcmire2re.html $23
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ty1id5odlatu.html 15 feet(have extra) $30
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsg1to1idhob.html x 2 $4
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/brmihocl7int.html x 6 $2.40

Total:  $260

The guys at sidewinder are great. I would highly recommend buying from them and they are based out of Indianapolis which is not far from you...... This price does not include shipping. This would be a kickass base loop. the Apogee HD is a great block. One of the tops....


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 14, 2013)

I can also attest to Gary being a great guy at Sidewinder.

That is a nice list of parts, but those hose clamps are ugly as sin.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 14, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I can also attest to Gary being a great guy at Sidewinder.
> 
> That is a nice list of parts, but those hose clamps are ugly as sin.



Yup, Gary is a standup guy.... He could switch clamps


----------



## Nordic (Jul 14, 2013)

I used hose clamps like those for my loop at first. Cost 11 cents each, when bought in a 20 pack, at the local hardware store.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

Can some parts be found at home depot as I think a found a good 360 radiator


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

What do you guys think of this reservoir as I can get a good deal on a brand new one


http://www.jab-tech.com/reservoirs-and-t-lines/xspc-dual-ddc-bay-reservoir-bayres-two/


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> What do you guys think of this reservoir as I can get a good deal on a brand new one
> 
> 
> http://www.jab-tech.com/reservoirs-and-t-lines/xspc-dual-ddc-bay-reservoir-bayres-two/



I like this rez way better. Two D5 pumps. Also your in the US you should get your stuff from this site. O and use OCN55 and get 5.5% off your order... 

XSPC Twin D5 Dual Bay Reservoir

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35891


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 15, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> What do you guys think of this reservoir as I can get a good deal on a brand new one
> 
> 
> http://www.jab-tech.com/reservoirs-and-t-lines/xspc-dual-ddc-bay-reservoir-bayres-two/



It is fine. The Swiftech Micro Res is the cheapest solution at $22.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I like this rez way better. Two D5 pumps. Also your in the US you should get your stuff from this site. O and use OCN55 and get 5.5% off your order...
> 
> XSPC Twin D5 Dual Bay Reservoir
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35891



The reservoir I was gonna get in a even swap


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Can some parts be found at home depot as I think a found a good 360 radiator



You can get anything at Home Depot or if you can't you can always get the parts and make your own..




Durvelle27 said:


> The reservoir I was gonna get in a even swap




Did the Borg off Star Trek make even swaps...HELL NO... just saying


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> You can get anything at Home Depot or if you can't you can always get the parts and make your own..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry never seen Star Trek


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Sorry never seen Star Trek



OMG....Nooooooo.... Resistance is futile..... sigh....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> OMG....Nooooooo.... Resistance is futile..... sigh....



Ehh


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Ehh



This has two of the pumps you want already installed.  

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_367&products_id=36962


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> This has two of the pumps you want already installed.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_367&products_id=36962



That's a lot of money for just that


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> That's a lot of money for just that



That is how much the rez you posted will be when it has two pumps in it.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok I'll jump on the bandwagon.
Buy a universal GPU block, because if you decide to change your GPU within a year or two, that $100 full cover GPU block you just bought is going to become a paperweight. Universal GPU blocks will last years provided you stick with the same red or green, though mine fits both. Just get some heatsinks for $20 and stick them on. I bought the Alpenfohn universal GPU heatsinks, and I have a crapload spare if I ever decide to do a second GPU or change. Plus they're black instead of typical silver, so they camouflage quite well inside my case.
As for liquid, it really doesnt matter, you can go clear liquid + coloured tubing, or clear tubing and coloured liquid (most of which, like the Mayhems(mine) comes prebiocided and treated etc etc etc).
I use barb fitting because I'm oldschool and I prefer the industrial liquid cooling look, compression fittings are the nice neat looking ones, but they're pretty expensive.
All of this depends upon your budget of course.
Dont buy nickel EK CPU or GPU blocks because they flake, not matter how much they have improved, they still flake as far as I know. EK do however make epic thick rads. I'm using one of their super thick 120mm Rads.
As a rule of thumb, use 120mmx120mm of Rad per item cooled, so if you're doing CPU+GPU+GPU, I recommend 360mm rad or 240 + 120 etc etc. Its always good to go for an extra 120mm worth to give yourself headroom.
CHECK YOUR DAMN SCREW SIZES. Too many times over the last few weeks I've been screwed over when trying to mount fans to radiators and radiators to specific areas of my case. Get the right thread size screw, and the right length screw.
In brutal honesty, it doesnt matter which way round you put your rads and heatinks, the temperature of the water will even out after 30minutes of flow, so it wont matter.
I went for a Res/Pump combo unit because there isnt enough case space for a dedicated Res and Pump area, but I have far too many 5.25" bays. If you have a serious case of too many god damn useless 5.25" bays, get a big old dual or single bay Res/Pump, the D5's are pretty good pump units.
Plan your tubing: The first setup I had with my watercooling had a kink between the GPU and 120mm rad, now I've moved it, its pumping better. Make sure the bends in your system arent severe, the wider the angle of the bends in the tubing, the easier the pumps life will be.
Ideally, if you're going for seperate res and seperate pump, try to put your res above your pump and flowing downwards, it just makes the pumps life 10 times easier at start up.
Make sure you have one of those PSU paperclip thingymajiggers, so when everything is set up, and theres no water in there, you can fill your res to the top, flick the PSU switch on and it will pump round without stressing the pump. When the Res is empty, turn it off, fill it back up, and turn it back on again.
Dont worry about air bubbles in thin/medium radiators, they should bleed out themselves.
I dont know what else. Try to think of watercooling as something to make your case *look cool*. Watercooling is obviously going to give epic temperatures, no matter how thin or thick your rads are and how good your SP fans far(anything with 2.0m Static Pressure in H2O or above is best), the whole point, at least for me, was to make the thing look awesome. So take your time, and save up enough to make the kit look exactly how you want it to. I spent £20 on 2 litres of white mayhem coolant because I wanted it to look cool, I didnt care if there was 1 or 2 degrees different between that and normal distilled water.
Work with what you have, dont try to ghetto mod water cooling kits, because more often than not it wont work as well as you hoped.
Also, dont worry so much about leaks. Tighten your fitting gently, not too tight, and make sure your hose is cut straight, and as far againt the fitting as possible and you'll be fine.
Make sure you buy at least 1 meter extra of tubing than you need. Watercooling makes you addicted to touching it, you'll want to move things around in a months time, or you'll fuck up the length, best to get some extra. I still have 1 meter spare even after todays tweaking, so if I'm feeling like I have too much money I might watercooling my GTX 275 Physx card for the fun of it.
If a tool like me can watercool and get great results and an awesome looking end result, I'm fairly certain anyone else can too.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 15, 2013)

^^^ 

there was just an applause from my web browser.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> That is how much the rez you posted will be when it has two pumps in it.



Was just thinking of using one pump


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

The easiest analogy I can make is:
First time watercooling is like building your first PC.
At first you're like OH FUUUUUUUUUUUUU AMIGONNAGET THE WRONG PARTS? You buy everything, it all fits, and it all works first time then you forget to burn your Win 7 DVD FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.
Watercooling is the same. Buy your blocks, buy 2 fittings for each block (and take note of the ID and OD) and buy 120mm for each component (merge if necessary). Buy your tubing with identical ID and OD to fittings. Put together. Pour in water. Turn on. OH NOES WATER IN ELECTRIC. Works fine man.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Ok I'll jump on the bandwagon.
> Buy a universal GPU block, because if you decide to change your GPU within a year or two, that $100 full cover GPU block you just bought is going to become a paperweight. Universal GPU blocks will last years provided you stick with the same red or green, though mine fits both. Just get some heatsinks for $20 and stick them on. I bought the Alpenfohn universal GPU heatsinks, and I have a crapload spare if I ever decide to do a second GPU or change. Plus they're black instead of typical silver, so they camouflage quite well inside my case.
> As for liquid, it really doesnt matter, you can go clear liquid + coloured tubing, or clear tubing and coloured liquid (most of which, like the Mayhems(mine) comes prebiocided and treated etc etc etc).
> I use barb fitting because I'm oldschool and I prefer the industrial liquid cooling look, compression fittings are the nice neat looking ones, but they're pretty expensive.
> ...



Thanks for the very helpful information


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Was just thinking of using one pump



Then...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_367&products_id=36961


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's a non retarded pump/res combo for a real world price.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_367&products_id=37679

You're cooling a single GPU and a CPU. You dont need dual pumps.
If anybody complains about this. My GPU runs at 27 degrees idle and 30 degrees load. Come at me with your dual pumps.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> The easiest analogy I can make is:
> First time watercooling is like building your first PC.
> At first you're like OH FUUUUUUUUUUUUU AMIGONNAGET THE WRONG PARTS? You buy everything, it all fits, and it all works first time then you forget to burn your Win 7 DVD FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.
> Watercooling is the same. Buy your blocks, buy 2 fittings for each block (and take note of the ID and OD) and buy 120mm for each component (merge if necessary). Buy your tubing with identical ID and OD to fittings. Put together. Pour in water. Turn on. OH NOES WATER IN ELECTRIC. Works fine man.



OK thank you very hlepful


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Then...
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_367&products_id=36961



How much is a pump alone as I think the result is worth it since its practically free and brand new


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

Or you know, fill an old bathtub with mineral oil, drop PC in it except HDD's. Job done



Durvelle27 said:


> How much is a pump alone as I think the result is worth it since its practically free and brand new



Depends, $60-$100. The Laing's are one of the best pumps, though any old 750 pump will work great.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=28303

Way more than 750l/h so it'll do great with more components in future.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> How much is a pump alone as I think the result is worth it since its practically free and brand new




Give or take. 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=33259


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

How do you mount them


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Give or take.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=33259



Swiftech has almost triple the l/h and for only a few dollars more.



Durvelle27 said:


> How do you mount them



One of the reason I went res/bay 5.25"  I think you can get mounts so they adapt to fit onto a 120mm fan socket.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Or you know, fill an old bathtub with mineral oil, drop PC in it except HDD's. Job done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Swiftech MCP655 is a laing, it's a D5 i believe


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> How do you mount them



You can use the sticky pads they give you are you can hard mount them with screws. Most good pumps come with both.



tigger said:


> That Swiftech MCP655 is a laing, it's a D5 i believe



I have this pump and love it. It is quiet and powerful. My new build will have two of them in it.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> That Swiftech MCP655 is a laing, it's a D5 i believe



D5's, master race 
Pity I dont have one.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> D5's, master race
> Pity I dont have one.



I got this one. I love how I can get the wires made in any color covers and they do a great job at that. 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=34909


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I got this one.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_201&products_id=34909



That's a good choice sir!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> That's a good choice sir!



The build I am doing now will have TWO Swiftech MCP655. I love the speed control on the pump. I had a D5 without the speed control and with speed control makes all the difference.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> You can use the sticky pads they give you are you can hard mount them with screws. Most good pumps come with both.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this pump and love it. It is quiet and powerful. My new build will have two of them in it.


Oh I see.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> The build I am doing now will have TWO Swiftech MCP655. I love the speed control on the pump. I had a D5 without the speed control and with speed control makes all the difference.



I could only see the need for two pumps if you had a 360mm rad + 240mm rad plus cpu and two GPU's. Anything less, like a single 360mm rad, single gpu and single cpu and a lonely pump would be more than capable.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Oh I see.



I do both. The vibrations from the pump are not much but I use the pad as a vibration reduction and then hard mount it as well. I use rubber washers on the bots.




RCoon said:


> I could only see the need for two pumps if you had a 360mm rad + 240mm rad plus cpu and two GPU's. Anything less, like a single 360mm rad and a single pump would be more than capable.



I have two 360 rads. One 480 rad, mosfets, CPU and TWO GTX 690.... ya I need both pumps...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I could only see the need for two pumps if you had a 360mm rad + 240mm rad plus cpu and two GPU's. Anything less, like a single 360mm rad, single gpu and single cpu and a lonely pump would be more than capable.



Just an update from your early post. I actually have 2 GPUs not one


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I do both. The vibrations from the pump are not much but I use the pad as a vibration reduction and then hard mount it as well. I use rubber washers on the bots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you do :O
Guess it's good to be rich.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Yes you do :O
> Guess it's good to be rich.



I am not rich. Just work hard and save money for toys.  Going skydiving this weekend over FL. Love seeing the Gulf and the Atlantic at once going 200 MPH for Earth...WEEEEE


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I am not rich. Just work hard and save money for toys.  Going skydiving this weekend over FL. Love seeing the Gulf and the Atlantic at once going 200 MPH for Earth...WEEEEE



Course not


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Course not



I look at it this way. I pay taxes and work and pay my bills and save money..... what is left is PLAY MONEY....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I am not rich. Just work hard and save money for toys.  Going skydiving this weekend over FL. Love seeing the Gulf and the Atlantic at once going 200 MPH for Earth...WEEEEE



Come see all the limeys in jolly England sometime, you will love it.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Course not





tigger said:


> Come see all the limeys in jolly England sometime, you will love it.



I have been over their. No I am not rich but my grandparents are. My grandfather was a billionaire and made his money in oil and the stock markets. Kind of got hit hard when the US market took a dive. Lost 50 million in less than 2 hrs in the market in one day. I flew with my grandmother on her Gulfstream 550 jet over to GB and other places around the world. I try to live a simple life making my own money. I grew up with mads and people doing everything for me. I got sick and tired of that. I went off the private schools and have been on my own ever since really. I like it that way. People do not want to date me just because of money etc. Money is great but it is a curse at the same time. You are never happy when you have it because you want more. I am an outcast of the family really. The one that did not go the way my mom and dad wished. I took my life and made it MY OWN and like it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

How's this pump

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...DDC_Dual_TOP_V2_G14_-_Black_Acetal.html#blank


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> How's this pump
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...DDC_Dual_TOP_V2_G14_-_Black_Acetal.html#blank



440l/p a third of the power of the D5, it would work fine for a small watercooling system. Mine is 750l/h for CPU, GPU, 360 rad


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> 440l/p a third of the power of the D5, it would work fine for a small watercooling system. Mine is 750l/h for CPU, GPU, 360 rad



So no good


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> So no good



I reckon it would do the job fine, there;s probably not an enormous temperature difference between a 440 and 750 l/h pump, but you want to get the best you can for whatever budget you're on. Like I said earlier. This setup is for looking cool. The temps will be great regardless. That pump will look cool. especially with one or two res's on top.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I reckon it would do the job fine, there;s probably not an enormous temperature difference between a 440 and 750 l/h pump, but you want to get the best you can for whatever budget you're on. Like I said earlier. This setup is for looking cool. The temps will be great regardless. That pump will look cool. especially with one or two res's on top.



Up I think its a no go that pump as my case only has two 5.25" bays


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just scored a 

240 Raiditior
Dual Bay Res
And D5 Pump


----------



## d1nky (Jul 15, 2013)

when ya put it all together dont forget to switch the fans on hahaha


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> when ya put it all together dont forget to switch the fans on hahaha



Like the time I built a PC. Put everything in its respectful place. Plugged PC into socket I hear the fans running but nothing on the display so bow I'm flipping out trying to figure out why nothing Is showing so I strip the of down put it back together and the same thing happen so I just sat looking at the screen for like 5 mins then look into the case and boom GPU wasn't plugged in


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

What do you guys think of this CPU Block 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380676670386?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> What do you guys think of this CPU Block
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380676670386?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Not seen it before. Dont know if I'd trust an unbranded CPU block.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

So 

MC-BLOCK-CPUR2-AC CPU Block  $34.95

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_971_498_497&products_id=25904

PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 5/8" OD - Elegant White (PFLEXA-58-W)  $6.25
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...Elegant_White_PFLEXA-58-W.html?tl=g30c99s1615

Fluid XP+ Industrial Grade Deionized Water - UV Invisible Blue  $7.99
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...-_UV_Invisible_Blue.html?tl=g30c103s753#blank

IandH Dead-Water Copper Sulfate Biocidal PC Coolant Additive - 15 mL  $4.99
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1..._Coolant_Additive_-_15_mL.html?tl=g30c103s186

Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition CO-9050008-WW 120mm Twin Pack  $28.99
Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition ...


Total: $83.17


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> So
> 
> MC-BLOCK-CPUR2-AC CPU Block  $34.95
> 
> ...



That doesnt say AM3+ or 1155, might not fit your CPU. Make sure your barb clips are 5/8" if thats the tubing you're going for.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...MD_Sockets_AM2_AM2_AM3_FM1.html?tl=g30c85s139

That's what me and d1nky use.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> That doesnt say AM3+ or 1155, might not fit your CPU. Make sure your barb clips are 5/8" if thats the tubing you're going for.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...MD_Sockets_AM2_AM2_AM3_FM1.html?tl=g30c85s139
> 
> That's what me and d1nky use.



Has AM2 mounting which is still the same for AM3, AM3+, FM1/2


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Has AM2 mounting which is still the same for AM3, AM3+, FM1/2



Fair enough, looks all good to me. As said before, make sure barb clamps are 5/8"!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Fair enough, looks all good to me. As said before, make sure barb clamps are 5/8"!



could you link me some clamps


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> That doesnt say AM3+ or 1155, might not fit your CPU. Make sure your barb clips are 5/8" if thats the tubing you're going for.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...MD_Sockets_AM2_AM2_AM3_FM1.html?tl=g30c85s139
> 
> That's what me and d1nky use.



I like the look of that cooler anyways a lot better. You can find that block cheaper on performance-pcs.com. You  can use code OCN55 and get 5% off and make it even cheaper. 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata..._info&cPath=59_971_498_1124&products_id=32332


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I like the look of that cooler anyways a lot better. You can find that block cheaper on performance-pcs.com. You  can use code OCN55 and get 5% off and make it even cheaper.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata..._info&cPath=59_971_498_1124&products_id=32332



The bringer of great gifts!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> The bringer of great gifts!



Ya OCN55 always works on that site. With large orders it really helps. With most cases it pays for state tax and evens it out. I should really get money from that site for promoting them...sigh


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I like the look of that cooler anyways a lot better. You can find that block cheaper on performance-pcs.com. You  can use code OCN55 and get 5% off and make it even cheaper.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata..._info&cPath=59_971_498_1124&products_id=32332



i'll have t think on it. But i do like that it has the option for White LEDs


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata..._info&cPath=59_953_954_1230&products_id=25627

These are the clips I use


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata..._info&cPath=59_953_954_1230&products_id=25627
> 
> These are the clips I use



oh those. yes i have some of those.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 16, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> i'll have t think on it. But i do like that it has the option for White LEDs



Yes the LED are great. They sleeve them and make them look great as well. I got a pump from them and I could pick what color the sleeve was and the color of the sleeve wrap.




Durvelle27 said:


> oh those. yes i have some of those.



Something more sexy than the block I found you.... ya... 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_971_498_490&products_id=36007


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just found out some bad news. My MSI Hawk isn't compatible with any Full Cover waterblocks only universal but my XFX card is


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Just found out some bad news. My MSI Hawk isn't compatible with any Full Cover waterblocks only universal but my XFX card is



Go universal, they're cheaper when it comes to reusing them on a new card. Full covers become $100 paperweights when you replace your card.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Yes the LED are great. They sleeve them and make them look great as well. I got a pump from them and I could pick what color the sleeve was and the color of the sleeve wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black is a must


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Go universal, they're cheaper when it comes to reusing them on a new card. Full covers become $100 paperweights when you replace your card.



if i go universal what all will i need other than the heatsink


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> if i go universal what all will i need other than the heatsink



universal needs the same 1/4" fittings which you already have, plus aluminium heatinks which come with their own thermal paste-glue. Nothing else.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=36160

I use the clear version of these.

VGA Heat Sinks
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-038-AL&groupid=701&catid=2330&subcat=787


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> universal needs the same 1/4" fittings which you already have, plus aluminium heatinks which come with their own thermal paste-glue. Nothing else.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=36160
> 
> ...



Alphacool HF 14 ATI / nVidia Smart Motion Universal VGA Block - Copper Edition
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...VGA_Block_-_Copper_Edition.html?tl=g30c87s143


What about VRM


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Alphacool HF 14 ATI / nVidia Smart Motion Universal VGA Block - Copper Edition
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...VGA_Block_-_Copper_Edition.html?tl=g30c87s143
> 
> 
> What about VRM



I use heatsinks for VRM's


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I use heatsinks for VRM's



what do you think of that cooler and i saw your updated post but that's for the UK


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> what do you think of that cooler and i saw your updated post but that's for the UK



Looks like a nice universal GPU Block, heatkillers are among the best, not sure how expensive they are.
Any VGA VRM heatsinks will do, I think many places will sell them.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Go universal, they're cheaper when it comes to reusing them on a new card. Full covers become $100 paperweights when you replace your card.



Nope you can always sale the card with the water cooling and make some money back.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Nope you can always sale the card with the water cooling and make some money back.



Provided you find someone who wants a 2-3 year old watercooled card?
Who's gonna buy a w/c 7870 in 2 years time when 9xxx will be out?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Looks like a nice universal GPU Block, heatkillers are among the best, not sure how expensive they are.
> Any VGA VRM heatsinks will do, I think many places will sell them.



saw the heat killers and there almost $100 and can't find a kit like that. I only see singles


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Provided you find someone who wants a 2-3 year old watercooled card?
> Who's gonna buy a w/c 7870 in 2 years time when 9xxx will be out?



Put it on eBay...lol. If someone can sale the worlds longest French frie on eBay for 300 USD. I think you can sale a used water cooled card...


----------



## d1nky (Jul 16, 2013)

^^^ on those 7870s id suggest gettin waterblocks for the vrms, they get extremely hot!

unless the aftermarket sinks are huge with ample airflow itll be Ok but they do get hot.

thats just me tho.

oh and the AM3 mount for these xspc are crap they bend and flex easy. the block is good tho!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

These will be perfect:

http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/spare-parts/595/heatsink-accelero-hybrid.html



Knight091 said:


> Put it on eBay...lol. If someone can sale the worlds longest French frie on eBay for 300 USD. I think you can sale a used water cooled card...



That was totally worth $300 of my very own. You're just jealous!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> These will be perfect:
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/spare-parts/595/heatsink-accelero-hybrid.html
> 
> ...



Bwahahaha longest frie


so that also means i need a fan blowing on them


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Bwahahaha longest frie
> 
> 
> so that also means i need a fan blowing on them



The natural airflow in my case keeps them cool, depends how much you trust your airflow, mines really good.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> The natural airflow in my case keeps them cool, depends how much you trust your airflow, mines really good.



Its pretty good just needs one for 140mm fan in the front


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Its pretty good just needs one for 140mm fan in the front



I'd hedge my bets, with the 140 at the front and the air flow from the radiator(s), you could run the heatsinks passively. Your internal case temps will be very low, because heat wont be dumped inside from the CPU or VGA's anymore.

EDIT: I ran my GTX 780 VRM's and VRAM without any passive cooling for 2 days while I waited for my heatsinks. No problems.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 16, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> What do you guys think of this CPU Block
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380676670386?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Don't get it/ Get the Apogee XT or Apogee HD or XSPC Raza


----------



## d1nky (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> EDIT: I ran my GTX 780 VRM's and VRAM without any passive cooling for 2 days while I waited for my heatsinks. No problems



its slightly different when ya have a lot more volts, have the cards sandwiched together and these HD7*** vrms do get hotter than nvidias from what i know of.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 16, 2013)

This thread is way too long. Durvelle, if your going to do it the right way, take my advise and just build a loop for the CPU now and use the parts I recommended earlier. When you get more $, add on the loop for your GPU with a full cover waterblock.

I have never seen a thread go so long on something like this. It seems your blowing smoke and not doing anything. Do it right or don't do it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> This thread is way too long. Durvelle, if your going to do it the right way, take my advise and just build a loop for the CPU now and use the parts I recommended earlier. When you get more $, add on the loop for your GPU with a full cover waterblock.
> 
> I have never seen a thread go so long on something like this. It seems your blowing smoke and not doing anything. Do it right or don't do it.



If you read any other post before this page you would see one of my GPU's does not support a Full Cover Waterblock and that most of the parts have already been gotten


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 16, 2013)

Didn't see that but like mentioned. Build your loop for CPU 1st then cool GPU. IMO 7870 is not worthwhile to watercool anyhow. The performance gain aren't worth it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Didn't see that but like mentioned. Build your loop for CPU 1st then cool GPU. IMO 7870 is not worthwhile to watercool anyhow. The performance gain aren't worth it.



I thought about that also but its still worth having the Universal GPU Blocks for when i upgrade to the HD 9000 series.

But most of the stuff has been bought

Feser X-Changer Dual 240mm Extreme Performance Radiator
XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25in. Reservoir
Swiftech MCP655
1/2" Barb Fittings
5/8" Barb Clamps
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 7/16"ID x 5/8" OD - Clear
IandH Dead-Water Copper Sulfate Biocidal PC Coolant
Fluid XP+ Industrial Grade Deionized Water


but haven't gotten the CPU block yet as i'm still deciding on which one i want to get


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 19, 2013)

Could i use this for coloring 


Water Dyes 150ml Blue

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/waterdyes1.html


or what else i could use.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

i doubt you could use that, it probably has some additives for the flowers lol

coolant or the dye specific for waterloops

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30...oling-Coolant_Additives-Fluid_Dyes-Page1.html


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i doubt you could use that, it probably has some additives for the flowers lol
> 
> coolant or the dye specific for waterloops
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30...oling-Coolant_Additives-Fluid_Dyes-Page1.html



Its just water dye no additives


and don't want to pay $10 just for some dye


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

im not sure then if its neutral it may work. and i know your point, waste of money for dyes. especially if you end up draining or what have you. why not coloured hose?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im not sure then if its neutral it may work. and i know your point, waste of money for dyes. especially if you end up draining or what have you. why not coloured hose?



Welp i was thinking of a colored hose but then i started wanting Blue LEDs and the Bay res is clear and shows the water and i think the flow of blue water would look sweet.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 19, 2013)

when i had the clear hose in, you dont even see the water move LOL

only in the res ya see a surface ripple. 

ask rcoon hes running white coolant maybe he sees it move.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> when i had the clear hose in, you dont even see the water move LOL
> 
> only in the res ya see a surface ripple.
> 
> ask rcoon hes running white coolant maybe he sees it move.



hes offline.

Want ppl to look at the res and see the blue water


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Its just water dye no additives
> 
> 
> and don't want to pay $10 just for some dye



Do not use Dyes or dyed water. It gunks the blocks(s) up.....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 19, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Do not use Dyes or dyed water. It gunks the blocks(s) up.....



been reading around see alot of sites saying food coloring is safe


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 19, 2013)

What thermal compound would you guys recommend or does it not matter. I currently have been using XIGMATEK PTI-G4512 thermal grease with gold grade thermal matrix filler particles.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> What thermal compound would you guys recommend or does it not matter. I currently have been using XIGMATEK PTI-G4512 thermal grease with gold grade thermal matrix filler particles.



http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/geek_tested_17_thermal_pastes_face?page=0,1


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 19, 2013)

james888 said:


> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/geek_tested_17_thermal_pastes_face?page=0,1



Links broken



But a few parts arrived today


----------



## Nordic (Jul 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Links broken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link works for me.... Here is the google for it. The very first result.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 19, 2013)

james888 said:


> Link works for me.... Here is the google for it. The very first result.



The link you just posted is a image of a 4 pin connector


----------



## Nordic (Jul 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> The link you just posted is a image of a 4 pin connector



Fixed now. Clip board is trolling me. Had to try 3 times to get it to paste the right link.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 19, 2013)

james888 said:


> Fixed now. Clip board is trolling me. Had to try 3 times to get it to paste the right link.



thx now it works


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 20, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Links broken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scored the Distilled Water for $1 at Kmart and glad i saw it or i would have ended up paying $7.99


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 21, 2013)

The block i decided on


Swiftech APOGEE-XT Extreme Performance CPU Waterblock


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Durvelle. I have been using food coloring dye in my w/c rig with no ill effects. Hell it doesn't even stain anything like it though it would. If you use it, don't go overboard. Start with a drop or 2 then add more a drop at a time and let it run between drops to mix it good. Blue is pretty wicked as it will get very dark almost black quick. I was going for a certain effect with mine. I started with a nice med red color water, 5 drops of blue later and it almost looks black in the tubes. Now if you dip a q-tip in the res it is the exact color of blood on the q-tip. Wicked. The effect I was going for but wanted the tubes not so dark.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 21, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey Durvelle. I have been using food coloring dye in my w/c rig with no ill effects. Hell it doesn't even stain anything like it though it would. If you use it, don't go overboard. Start with a drop or 2 then add more a drop at a time and let it run between drops to mix it good. Blue is pretty wicked as it will get very dark almost black quick. I was going for a certain effect with mine. I started with a nice med red color water, 5 drops of blue later and it almost looks black in the tubes. Now if you dip a q-tip in the res it is the exact color of blood on the q-tip. Wicked. The effect I was going for but wanted the tubes not so dark.



Thx for the helpful information. Will try that


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Doing a little painting


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 24, 2013)

Got three of the fans completed.

Before






After


----------



## d1nky (Jul 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Got three of the fans completed.
> 
> Before
> http://imageshack.us/a/img19/3756/uqjy.jpg
> ...



start a mod log, id be subbed


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> The block i decided on
> 
> 
> Swiftech APOGEE-XT Extreme Performance CPU Waterblock
> ...



I have one of those. Trying to sale it....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2013)

@Durvelle

Looking good so far. Nice to see you finally getting into WC my friend.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just got the tubing


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 17, 2013)

Need New CPU Block


Magicool "MC" Rev 2 Universal Modified Fin CPU Water Block - Acetal

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_971_498_497&products_id=25904


Swiftech APOGEE GTZ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Swiftech-AP...10010?pt=US_Water_Cooling&hash=item1e7e504a5a



Swiftech Apogee GT Extreme Duty 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Swiftech-Ap...66871?pt=US_Water_Cooling&hash=item4611ea1f77


Danger Den Maze4 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Danger-Den-...13281?pt=US_Water_Cooling&hash=item4d10bb9f61


D-TEK Fuzion V1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/D-TEK-Fuzio...13448?pt=US_Water_Cooling&hash=item232e4f7088




I'm still being cheap  XD


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

whats wrong with yours?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> whats wrong with yours?



Its not the best Block out there


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Its not the best Block out there



I see, maybe lap the thing and the chip! 

ive heard of around 5*c + differences. 

tbh im thinking of another block, but this one is holding up pretty well


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I see, maybe lap the thing and the chip!
> 
> ive heard of around 5*c + differences.
> 
> tbh im thinking of another block, but this one is holding up pretty well



Your block is like 10x better than mines. I have a cheap ebay block XD.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

is it that bad?!

I remember you posting about it, but lost track of which one you got. tbh ive only had experience with one block so don't know much about em, all I know is this one is doing ok.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> is it that bad?!
> 
> I remember you posting about it, but lost track of which one you got. tbh ive only had experience with one block so don't know much about em, all I know is this one is doing ok.


@4.7GHz i can see up to 70c and then throttling but it could also be because of terrible fans also



http://www.ebay.com/itm/380652161576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

WOW! I cant believe a piece of copper and running water would let the temps get that high.

If I were you id try remounting it a few times and different pastes. but maybe its just poor like ya said. 

for a choice out of those links above I like the look of the Swiftech Apogee GT Extreme Duty, but reviews would tell ya the best!

man youre making me want to buy a block now lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> WOW! I cant believe a piece of copper and running water would let the temps get that high.
> 
> If I were you id try remounting it a few times and different pastes. but maybe its just poor like ya said.
> 
> ...



also remember i added the fans also suck a**. SP-0.2 so i think they could play a big role also. As the block is copper it shouldn't be that bad. The rad may be acting as passive with terrible air flow


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> also remember i added the fans also suck a**. SP-0.2 so i think they could play a big role also. As the block is copper it shouldn't be that bad. The rad may be acting as passive with terrible air flow



try different things and different fans, my standard xspc kit with sp120s never went that high especially at 4.7ghz.

you could always put a rad in ice and stress test / bench.

im contemplating do this now!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> try different things and different fans, my standard xspc kit with sp120s never went that high especially at 4.7ghz.
> 
> you could always put a rad in ice and stress test / bench.
> 
> im contemplating do this now!



I have some Swiftech Helix fans coming but until then i'll try a push/pull config


----------



## Nordic (Aug 17, 2013)

That block you have looks a good bit cheaper than my old danger den block that I got for $30, when I upgraded to an apogee drive II I only dropped about 5c.


----------



## Norton (Aug 17, 2013)

That block looks off-center based on the pic you posted here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2961382&postcount=54

If the bracket is skewed as bad as it looks in that pic you may want to check and reseat it again on the cpu and make sure it's putting solid/even pressure on the cpu. 

70C is pretty hot!!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> That block looks off-center based on the pic you posted here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2961382&postcount=54
> 
> ...



that's what I thought 70*c is hot even for an CM hyper evo at that speed. DAMN my aegir could do about the same with 2 fans!

something isn't quite right!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 18, 2013)

Reapplied thermal compound and changed fans now with wPrime95 @4.6GHz 1.488v I'm seeing a max of 55c and average 48c


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)

More blocks

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata..._info&cPath=59_971_498_1124&products_id=32332


http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_971_498_490&products_id=31473


http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_971_498_495&products_id=25700


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2013)

Might try lapping it first though


----------

